# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Karayılan: Saldırıyı biz yaptık!

## bozok

*Karayılan: Saldırıyı biz yaptık!*

*14.12.2009 / MİLLİYET* 



*Hükümet ve bazı çevrelerin kuşku ile yaklaştığı Tokat saldırısının, PKK tarafından yapıldığı, örgütün ikinci adamı Murat Karayılan tarafından da itiraf edildi.*

Tokat’ın Reşadiye ilçesinde askeri bir aracın taranarak, 7 askerin şehit edilmesi, 3 askerin de yaralandığı saldırının, PKK tarafından üstlenilmesinin ardından, terör örgütünün ikinci adamı Murat Karayılan da *‘’Tokat olayı bizim eylemimiz’’* dedi.

PKK’ya yakın Fırat Haber Ajansına açıklamalarda bulunan Karayılan_ ‘’ Eylemi HPG açıkladı. Eylemin yanlış yansıma durumu da oldu. Eylem Dersim eyaleti değil, Dersim sahası kapsamındaki Karadeniz eyalet güçleri tarafından yapılmıştır. İlgili birim kendi inisiyatifiyle yapmıştır. Merkezin bu konuda herhangi bir planlaması söz konusu değildir. Açılım gitmiş, Tokat duvarına çarpmış, deniliyor. Bu kadar demagoji, gerçeklerin bu kadar çarpıtılması durumu da olamaz.’’_ dedi.

PKK da daha önce eylemi üstlenmiş ve saldırı talimatının Kandil Dağından verilmediği belirtilerek,* ‘’ücalan söz konusu olduğunda her birim, kendi inisiyatifi ile eylem yapma hakkına sahiptir"* denilmişti. Saldırının, Tunceli'deki PKK'lıların kendi inisiyatifi ile yapıldığı duyurulmuştu.

Açıklama öncesi ve sonrası hükümet çevreleri ile kapatılan DTP’den kuşkulu yaklaşımlar gelmiş ve eylemi PKK’nın üstlenmesinin de taktik olabileceği’’ yorumları yapılırken Ergenekon dahil açılımı baltalamak isteyen çevrelerin işi olabileceği öne sürülmüştü. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ise örgütün telsiz konuşmalarını yayınlayıp, eylemin PKK’lularca yapıldığını açıklamıştı.


Kaynak: Gazeteport

----------

